# NPT Sorority? Does anyone have one?



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok, so I get random brainstorms when I randomly wake up in the middle of the night. Last night was all about trying to get my 15 gallon tank setup to be a sorority....finally! It never even crossed my mind that a NPT might be possible for my setup. Does anyone have one? If so, how is it working for you and your girls? And if anyone has one, please post pics. I, also, am planning on using 2 vases in the aquarium. Going to plant a little bit of plants in them. I wanted to give it some dimension. Has anyone done this also? THANKS!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

I have an NPT set up to be a sorority but not ladies yet.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I have had mine since January, fish in in February. It has gone through tons of changes, I love it how it is now, I just need the Crypts to grow in.

I will take a picture of the current stage when the lights come on (Get a timer, best investment for the tank lol) I will also be making a thread of all the different stages it has gone through.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

kfryman said:


> I have had mine since January, fish in in February. It has gone through tons of changes, I love it how it is now, I just need the Crypts to grow in.
> 
> I will take a picture of the current stage when the lights come on (Get a timer, best investment for the tank lol) I will also be making a thread of all the different stages it has gone through.


Already have a timer for my 10 divided, 15 gallon sorority will also be plugged into it. I love it! I only have to turn on my temp tank light for my little Pandora.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I had to find out what NPT is, LOL. All 3 of my tanks have plants, my 46g currently houses 3 females Bettas with a 4th going through QT right now. I'm not sure if you're asking about how well the girls get along or about the plants. My plan is to add at least 1 more female so I have 5, unless I'm able to get another tank, then I will do some re-arranging of the girls. Rosie is quite the bully, she's not causing damaging but she chases Violet more than I like, so I think those two need to be separated. If only I could put one of the boys in there then I wouldn't need a 4th tank.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Actually, a NPT (Naturally Planted Tank) is soil based and has some type of sand as a cap or top layer.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I got a picture of mine! 8 months old


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice tank!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I love your tank!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a thread all about it if you would like to see how long it has come...


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I already have looked at it....I do have to say that Planted Betta Tanks is my favorite place to read/post. That and Betta Pictures!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I know, I am loving the new section! I rarely would go on because I would only see things like silk plants, I don't mean silk plants are bad, but I think live plants are so overlooked or are thought to be hard.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, I prefer live plants. I do have a few silk that I got on clearance, but it's only if I need them for filling in the sorority. Currently am using a couple in Pandora's temp tank.


----------

